
Where is everyone going to live? - kevinburke
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/where-is-everyone-going-to-live/?hn
======
cozicoolmail
"Support new housing in your town. The State is adding bonuses for adding new
housing units, but developers are choosing not to use them, for fear of
community backlash."

Current landlords will always vote against expanding housing, b/c it will
reduce their property values. High desirability of the bay area means that
there's a huge incentive for them to do so.

